# Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the review Mike. I'll wait to pick this one up used sounds like a decent flick with awesome audio and video well worth $9.99.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, thanks for this review. I will order this disc right now.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

This one hit my radar last week (not sure how I missed it before). Now it's on my list of movies to watch for sure. Thanks for the review and I look forward to my house becoming rubble because of this one! :hsd:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike!

Definitely one I will be picking up - if only to hear how Keira tries to pull off the American accent! :bigsmile:


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Sounds like a must buy to round out the other Jack Ryan movies I have. I love having that "Wow. That looks GOOD." feeling when watching movies.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PC509 said:


> Thanks for the review. Sounds like a must buy to round out the other Jack Ryan movies I have. I love having that "Wow. That looks GOOD." feeling when watching movies.





ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for the review Mike!
> 
> Definitely one I will be picking up - if only to hear how Keira tries to pull off the American accent! :bigsmile:


LOL.... it's a pretty jarring accent. not bad, but you can see her brit accent TRYING to push it's way through. it gives her a "rougher" tone to her voice, almost like she's butching up


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PC509 said:


> Thanks for the review. Sounds like a must buy to round out the other Jack Ryan movies I have. I love having that "Wow. That looks GOOD." feeling when watching movies.


yup, after seeing blu-rays for so long they many times lose their "wow" factor and it's nice to see a movie that makes your jaw hit the floor again


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks again for yet another excellent review Mike. This will be a day one blind buy for me.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Target and Best Buy will have this for $12.99 on release day as part of their father's day promotion


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> Target and Best Buy will have this for $12.99 on release day as part of their father's day promotion


Thanks for the tip on that Mike.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the review Mike..
I've just bought this movie..Waiting for it to be delivered..


----------



## d12d (Dec 21, 2011)

I haven't seen the other Jack Ryan movies but enjoyed this. It definitely could be better story wise but it was a good movie and definitely something worth checking out.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just finished Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit and it was very good. I'm not a reader of the Tom Clancy books so there wasn't any preconceived expectations based off the books. Outstanding audio as Mike eluded to in his review and a must watch and personally a buy for those fans of action films. Not original as this movie has been done a hundred times over but that didn't lessen the entertainment value in my opinion.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

We watched this one over the weekend. Picked it up for. $14.99 blu/DVD combo pack so it was a little over budget as we usually buy our discs used at Family Video for $9.99, just have to wait a month to get the movies. I really enjoyed the movie good all around just would have been nice to see Harrison Ford in it somewhere.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

B- one said:


> We watched this one over the weekend. Picked it up for. $14.99 blu/DVD combo pack so it was a little over budget as we usually buy our discs used at Family Video for $9.99, just have to wait a month to get the movies. I really enjoyed the movie good all around just would have been nice to see Harrison Ford in it somewhere.




Wait?! You bought a movie new not at family video?????!!! Hell HAS frozen over


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Just a moment of weakness. I wanted Lone Survivor but it was 24.99 it should be for sale at FV in the next two weeks.


----------



## sako10 (Jul 8, 2014)

Enjoyed it a lot, Kevin Costner finally found his place after 10 years of looking for something to do with his career.


----------

